# Digital Photo Viewer Fc



## bluejag220 (Dec 26, 2008)

My mom recently got my aunt one of these. The only problem I'm having is it will not let me format it to upload pictures. Also i'm not sure if i should. Usually when you format a device everything on it is deleted. Software included. So my question is this, should i and how can i format this device. After i try to format it pops up and reads "unable to format device". What should i do?


----------



## karlpov (Jan 12, 2009)

In my experience you can treat a digital camera more or less like a hard drive and just copy the pictures onto your PC. The Digital Photo Viewer, however, is not like that. To get pictures onto the DPV, you need to use the provided software. It lets you pick the pictures and then "synchronize" your selection with the DVP. You don't need to format the DVP's storage media as it's not supposed to be DOS/Windows or Mac format. You get to store a given number of pictures, 64 in my case. Notice that these are viewed on a square or squarish screen, and that the pictures are cropped before they're shrunk. It's advisable to either add to the thinner dimension or crop to your own taste before selecting the pictures. Various viewer programs (not that provided with the DPV) will do this, including the freeware IrfanView.


----------



## XrockXglamX (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a digital photo viewer fc but my problem is that i plug it to the computer, and then it doesnt do anything because i dont have any software installed that matches it so i cant use it..do you know which is the software required?


----------



## karlpov (Jan 12, 2009)

You should have the software on a mini-CD which came with the keychain. If you don't have it, you can probably find it on the Web if you make a search for digital photo keychain support files. If all else fails, give me your email and I'll try to send PC_AP_setup.exe.


----------



## smithus246 (Dec 30, 2008)

karlpov
i need the installation software did not get one with the device

my e-mail is *** Removed by MODERATOR as requested ***

thanks


----------



## karlpov (Jan 12, 2009)

Just sent you the software file. Only problem is that your server may refuse the post as too big. Let me know. It can be chopped up.

Unfortunately, a problem will take a while to solve as I am going on vacation early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ada Winifred (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi i have a problem that my vidio camara on my computor wont work i have used it once but now the picture is just blank, when i talk to my friends on skyp i can see them but they can not see me ?


----------



## smithus246 (Dec 30, 2008)

karlpov thank's for the file now i will work with it on transferring photo's i will let you know --have a pleasant vacation


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

smithus246 said:


> karlpov
> i need the installation software did not get one with the device
> 
> my e-mail is
> thanks


I'd remove your e-mail address unless you like spam.

You will probably have to click on "report" and ask a mod to remove it for you.


----------



## smithus246 (Dec 30, 2008)

i can't transfer photo's --when i use a floppy you can transfer pic's to folder but cannot go to viewer


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

smithus246 said:


> i can't transfer photo's --when i use a floppy you can transfer pic's to folder but cannot go to viewer


You save them to your hard drive then open them from hard drive with viewer.
You don't save or send to viewer.

I'd be getting rid of your e-mail address if I were you.


----------



## smithus246 (Dec 30, 2008)

i tried storing pic's this way no luck


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There are way too many posters in this thread to even try to split them into their own threads, none of the new threads would make sense. If anyone else has a problem, you need to start your own thread. It's way too difficult to assist multiple people in the same thread.


----------



## jessidrivesavw (Jan 30, 2009)

I have this viewer too (digital photo viewer fc) and when my computer went down i lost the set up disk and info... can someone please send me an email with the download or cant you send me a link to where i might find it online?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

jessidrivesavw said:


> I have this viewer too (digital photo viewer fc) and when my computer went down i lost the set up disk and info... can someone please send me an email with the download or cant you send me a link to where i might find it online?





AcaCandy said:


> There are way too many posters in this thread to even try to split them into their own threads, none of the new threads would make sense. *If anyone else has a problem, you need to start your own thread.* It's way too difficult to assist multiple people in the same thread.


Welcome to TSG!

Please start your own thread for this problem.

Being new to forum, you may also wish to peruse rules.


----------

